# ppb Carrum



## Donutslayer

Early start somewhere near Carrum, Chelsea, Mordi. Not really sure exactly. I need to get to the patto boat ramp to get some bait in the morning. Will probably just head out from there. Look for some Snapper and see what happens.
Any takers.Looking at a 0500 launch.

0401 565 767 
Call ,dont PM

Sean


----------



## Donutslayer

Actually, the wind forcast has been upgraded. Still fishable but a bit dicey alone. So im cancelling this one unless someone is really keen :-(


----------

